# Remote Coder Position



## RBRUMBY (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm a full time worker (45-50 hours a week) living in Montgomery, Alabama, and I'm looking to do remote coding from home.  Any suggestions.....I would even consider doing after hours coding for a couple of hours everyday and/or weekends.  I not ready to leave my current job, but I would like to something remote.  Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated or if you know of someone please let me know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LATOYA8580 (Mar 14, 2008)

HI, 

Go to AHIMA.org or Hipjobs.net.  They post a lot of remote coding positions.


----------



## RBRUMBY (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks, I Really Appreciate It.:d


----------



## jifnif (Mar 17, 2008)

Would you have to be certified by AHIMA or do most companies see them as comparable?  Also, if you pass the AAPC should you test for AHIMA as well?


----------



## lbowden73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Remote coding info*

You can also check for remote coding jobs at jobvertise.com.


----------



## jojo2922 (Apr 8, 2008)

jifnif said:


> Would you have to be certified by AHIMA or do most companies see them as comparable?  Also, if you pass the AAPC should you test for AHIMA as well?




The coding certifications for the AAPC and AHIMA are essentially the same thing.


----------



## jifnif (Apr 9, 2008)

If they are essentially the same thing why is one more favorable for some companies than others and why does it cost more to take the AHIMA course than it does to take AAPC?  I am only questioning this b/c I am truly interested in knowing of they are different, essentially the same or one is really better than the other.


----------



## tiffick (Apr 10, 2008)

Doesn't their certification cover other things besides coding?  I think it also covers HIPAA and medical records.  I'm not for sure, but from what I learned about them at a recent HIPAA seminar, they cover a broader area of practice management than just coding.


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 11, 2008)

tiffick said:


> Doesn't their certification cover other things besides coding?  I think it also covers HIPAA and medical records.  I'm not for sure, but from what I learned about them at a recent HIPAA seminar, they cover a broader area of practice management than just coding.



Tiffick,

You are correct, I don't have the AHIMA certification but from what I hear from folks who do your statement is what I'm hearing....

I am considering taking the exam but not sure if it is going to "boost" my career.  I've heard from people who have both certifications and some say they think the CPC exam was harder than CCS-P; so go figure right...


----------



## robbiehogstad (Jun 9, 2008)

*Remote Coder ***

Hi, does any one know how to get started doing remote coding? I have my CPC, I have coded for spec. providers in diff, areas for over 10+ --Do you know what they are looking for? Or do I need to have something else beside my CPC?


----------



## crossi (Jun 22, 2008)

jifnif said:


> If they are essentially the same thing why is one more favorable for some companies than others and why does it cost more to take the AHIMA course than it does to take AAPC?  I am only questioning this b/c I am truly interested in knowing of they are different, essentially the same or one is really better than the other.




I just got my CPC-H.  I've been answering ads for "certified coders", (some listing every credential), but they only want CCS.

The CCS exam is MUCH harder.  No multiple choices to choose from.  You totally have to abstract the correct answers.


----------

